# Service advertising...



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Is there a website that advertises services such as builders, plumbers etc. preferabley UK tradesmen living in Cyprus...


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

No website that I know of, but I would urge you not to write off Cypriot plumbers, electricians etc. In my experience, they are very professional, good value and they know their way around the system far better than Expat tradesmen. In fact, I would go as far as to say that Expat tradesmen are more likely to rip you off than locals.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree 100% with Dave and Leticia. Cypriot tradesmen in my experience are excellent and the only couple of time we were ripped of was by fellow Brits.

Remember also that the local tradesmen know more about the local construction methods and also know where the best places are to buy materials at good prices.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

I wasn't dissing locals at all.

I have a project in mind to build a services site to *include* ex pats.

All listings on there would have to have had cleared recommendations etc.

I was just wondering if you guys knew of any existing sites that I didn't


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Like many countries, Cyprus has an online Yellow Pages, which is the only site that I know of along the lines of a directory of service providers - see link below.

I really can’t say how well used this site is, but Cypriot businesses in general tend to be behind the curve regarding any web based information. Emails tend to go unanswered and sites are rarely updated with information although things are getting better.

I am reasonably active on localised social media where someone asks for recommendations for a particular service and lots of people respond with personal recommendations. Additionally, there are a few free monthly publications (PALS magazine, Cyprus Living magazine, Paphos Post Paper) all run by Expats here which contain mostly adverts for local tradesmen. Also, there is the hard copy ‘Cyprus Directory’ an annually produced A5 sized booklet which is issued free to all hotels and B&Bs as well as individual households here and which contains local services and businesses pertaining to each specific area or district of Cyprus.

Cyprus Yellow Pages


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Paphos region has the Grapevine, which is a monthly expats magazine where tradesmen advertise.

Also Bazaraki.com has trade ads.


----------



## LeeChatburn (Aug 21, 2020)

Dear xabiaxica

The posts you have deleted and sent me an infraction for are not advertisements?
I am trying to offer work to the Ex-pat community in Cyprus. 
I am not touting for work of any kind - I already have the work.

Also, I tried have the advertising link numerous times and it is not currently working so I am unable to advertise.

I apologise if my offering work to the ex-pat community has breached the rules of this site, but the reason stated 'Advertising' is incorrect - I am just looking for contractors.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It may not seem like advertising to you but it is touting for business and as such falls under advertising.


----------

